# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  OTE sip σε asterisk

## prozakas

Καλημέρα.

θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες σχετικα με τo σεταρισμα του sip του οτε ( απο τον ims)
εχω παραλαβει το password και το εχω παραμετροποιησει στο freepbx.
εχω κανονικα εισερχομενες και εξερχομενες με ενα μεγαλο "ΑΛΛΑ"
.
καποιες φορες, περιπου 1/4 εισερχομενες δεν εχουν ήχο, ενω η κληση ερχεται κανονικα.

Γνωριζει καποιος κατι γιαυτο το effect?

Εχει να κανει forward απο Mikrotik σε freepbx τις εξης πορτες
7070-7089, 4000-4009, 8002-20000 ολες UDP protocol.

καπου ειδα οτι χρειαζεται όντως ο DNS του οτε?
παραλληλα να σημειωσω οτι εχω και 2ο trunk απο forthnet το οποιο λειτουργει αψογα.

Γενικοτερα υπάρχει συγκεκριμενο final config για αυτο το σεταρισμα?


Παραθετω προαιρετικα τα configs του freepbx.

Outgoing


```
username=+302ΧΧΧΧΧΧ
type=peer
t38pt_udptl=yes
secret=XXXXX
qualify=yes
port=5060
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=ims.otenet.gr
fromuser=+302ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ
fromdomain=ims.otenet.gr
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
context=from-trunk
canreinvite=no
allow=alaw&ulaw
```

incoming μονο register string


```
+302XXXXXX:XXXXX:+302XXXXX@ims.otenet.gr@ims.otenet.gr:5060/+302XXXXXX
```

----------


## blueice

Καλησπέρα,
σε ένα παρόμοιο setup (mikrotik-asterisk-ote) χωρίς να κάνω port forward και έχοντας τους dns της google με τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις μου δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία κανονικά:

Outbound CallerID:


```
+30XXXXXXXXXX
```

Maximum Channels:


```
2
```

Trunk Name:


```
+30XXXXXXXXXX
```

PEER Details:


```
username=+30XXXXXXXXXX
type=peer
secret=XXXX
qualify=yes
keepalive=45
insecure=invite
host=ims.otenet.gr
fromuser=+30XXXXXXXXXX
fromdomain=ims.otenet.gr
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
directmedia=no
context=from-trunk
allow=ulaw&alaw
```

USER Details:


```
type=user
secret=XXXX
host=ims.otenet.gr
context=from-trunk
```

Register String:


```
+30XXXXXXXXXX:XXXX:+30XXXXXXXXXX@ims.otenet.gr@ims.otenet.gr:5060/+30XXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## giakoumel

Λογικά είναι θέμα πορτών για τα εισερχόμενα RTP πακέτα. Εμένα ο ims του ΟΤΕ συνήθως στέλνει σε πόρτες άνω του 20000. Έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλο thread από πιο γνώστη από εμένα συμφορουμίτη πως σύμφωνα με το πρωτόκολλο τις RTP πόρτες τις ορίζει ο client και ακολουθεί ο server.

Στη δική μου περίπτωση παρόλο που όριζα πόρτες 10001 έως 20000 στα SIP settings του freePBX και αυτές άνοιγα στο ΝΑΤ (pfSense) ο ims επέμενε να μου στέλνει σε >20000 με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω εισερχόμενο ήχο.

Στο pfSense αυτό λύθηκε ορίζοντας outbound NAT στην ip του freePBX με static ports. Έτσι μάλιστα δεν χρειάζεται να έχω ανοιχτή καμία πόρτα, ούτε για SIP (5060).

Κάτι αντίστοιχο πρέπει να έχει και το microtik (φαντάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο κάνει και το SIP ALG που έχουν πολλά routers).

----------


## dimangelid

> Λογικά είναι θέμα πορτών για τα εισερχόμενα RTP πακέτα. Εμένα ο ims του ΟΤΕ συνήθως στέλνει σε πόρτες άνω του 20000. Έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλο thread από πιο γνώστη από εμένα συμφορουμίτη πως σύμφωνα με το πρωτόκολλο τις RTP πόρτες τις ορίζει ο client και ακολουθεί ο server.
> 
> Στη δική μου περίπτωση παρόλο που όριζα πόρτες 10001 έως 20000 στα SIP settings του freePBX και αυτές άνοιγα στο ΝΑΤ (pfSense) ο ims επέμενε να μου στέλνει σε >20000 με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω εισερχόμενο ήχο.
> 
> Στο pfSense αυτό λύθηκε ορίζοντας outbound NAT στην ip του freePBX με static ports. Έτσι μάλιστα δεν χρειάζεται να έχω ανοιχτή καμία πόρτα, ούτε για SIP (5060).
> 
> Κάτι αντίστοιχο πρέπει να έχει και το microtik (φαντάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο κάνει και το SIP ALG που έχουν πολλά routers).


Καλημέρα! Έχω και εγώ pfSense και Asterisk και βλέπω το VoIP να έρχεται σύντομα... Μπορείς να δώσεις μερικές λεπτομέρειες για το *Στο pfSense αυτό λύθηκε ορίζοντας outbound NAT στην ip του freePBX με static ports.* ; Τι έχεις κάνει ακριβώς;

----------


## prozakas

εχω κανει στο Mikrotik port forward 10000-20000 με dst-nat το freepbx.αυτο εννοεις? ή να κανω ξεχωριστω rule με τα outbound connections του freepbx κατευθειαν?

----------


## giakoumel

> Καλημέρα! Έχω και εγώ pfSense και Asterisk και βλέπω το VoIP να έρχεται σύντομα... Μπορείς να δώσεις μερικές λεπτομέρειες για το *Στο pfSense αυτό λύθηκε ορίζοντας outbound NAT στην ip του freePBX με static ports.* ; Τι έχεις κάνει ακριβώς;


Πηγαίνεις Firewall-->NAT-->Outbound, επιλέγεις Hybrid Outbound NAT, πατάς Save.
Μετά στα Mappings προσθέτεις πρώτη μία εγγραφή ως εξής:
Interface: WAN
Protocol: UDP
Source: Network - _'IP του freePBX'_ / 32 - Port or Range _'κενό'_
Destination: Any - Port or Range _'κενό'_
Address: Interface Address
Port or Range: τσεκάρεις το _Static Port_

Save, Apply.

- - - Updated - - -




> εχω κανει στο Mikrotik port forward 10000-20000 με dst-nat το freepbx.αυτο εννοεις? ή να κανω ξεχωριστω rule με τα outbound connections του freepbx κατευθειαν?


Με το port forward, από ότι έχω καταλάβει έως τώρα, δεν βγαίνει άκρη διότι οι πόρτες που στέλνει ο ΟΤΕ φαίνεται πως δεν είναι προβλέψιμες, εκτός εάν ανοίξεις τα πάντα, που δεν ενδείκνυται....
Δεν ξέρω το Mikrotik τι έχει αντίστοιχο του outbound NAT του pfSense.

Αυτά που διάβασα σχετικά με το θέμα ήταν τα εξής:
https://www.netgate.com/docs/pfsense...ip-phones.html
και το link που υπάρχει εκεί για Static Port.

Παρεμπιπτόντως για όσους (σαν και εμένα...) είναι καινούριοι στο freePBX, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στο άνοιγμα πορτών στον έξω κόσμο, και ειδικά της 5060.
Σχεδόν με το που την άνοιξα άρχισα να δέχομαι registration attempts (από bots) προς διάφορα ψιλοτυχαία extensions που θα μπορούσα να είχα (100,101,1001,200,300 κλπ. κλπ.). Ευτυχώς που είχα ανοιχτό το CLI και τα είδα, χωρίς στην αρχή να καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει...
Από ότι διάβασα αρκετοί που ήταν μάλιστα συνδεδεμένοι σε trunks την έπαθαν, ή μάλλον έπαθαν εγκεφαλικό όταν τους ήρθε ο λογαριασμός οπό τον πάροχο voip...
Και το έλεγε ο τύπος στο video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkdpKt3Mogc περίπου στο 7:00 : αν το ανοίξεις στον έξω κόσμο θα δεχτείς επίθεση σχεδόν αμέσως...

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανοίξεις την 5060, εκτός κι αν έχεις remote extensions. Αλλά τότε είτε τα θέλει ο ποπός σου, είτε θα πας σε λύση VPN οπότε πάλι κλειστή θα είναι η πόρτα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Πηγαίνεις Firewall-->NAT-->Outbound, επιλέγεις Hybrid Outbound NAT, πατάς Save.
> Μετά στα Mappings προσθέτεις πρώτη μία εγγραφή ως εξής:
> Interface: WAN
> Protocol: UDP
> Source: Network - _'IP του freePBX'_ / 32 - Port or Range _'κενό'_
> Destination: Any - Port or Range _'κενό'_
> Address: Interface Address
> Port or Range: τσεκάρεις το _Static Port_
> 
> Save, Apply.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Με το port forward, από ότι έχω καταλάβει έως τώρα, δεν βγαίνει άκρη διότι οι πόρτες που στέλνει ο ΟΤΕ φαίνεται πως δεν είναι προβλέψιμες, εκτός εάν ανοίξεις τα πάντα, που δεν ενδείκνυται....
> Δεν ξέρω το Mikrotik τι έχει αντίστοιχο του outbound NAT του pfSense.
> 
> Αυτά που διάβασα σχετικά με το θέμα ήταν τα εξής:
> https://www.netgate.com/docs/pfsense...ip-phones.html
> και το link που υπάρχει εκεί για Static Port.
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως για όσους (σαν και εμένα...) είναι καινούριοι στο freePBX, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στο άνοιγμα πορτών στον έξω κόσμο, και ειδικά της 5060.
> Σχεδόν με το που την άνοιξα άρχισα να δέχομαι registration attempts (από bots) προς διάφορα ψιλοτυχαία extensions που θα μπορούσα να είχα (100,101,1001,200,300 κλπ. κλπ.). Ευτυχώς που είχα ανοιχτό το CLI και τα είδα, χωρίς στην αρχή να καταλαβαίνω τι συμβαίνει...
> ...


Έχω κάνει forwarding την 5060 προς το FreePBX μόνο από τις ip των VoIP παρόχων μου, οπότε θεωρώ ότι είμαι αρκετά ασφαλής.
Remote extensions έχω στα κινητά μου αλλά συνδέομαι με openvpn στο σπίτι, οπότε όλα οκ.

----------


## codezero

Επίσης καλή λύση για απομακρυσμένα extensions ή απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση γενικότερα είναι με fqdn / dynamic dns Aliases και συχνή ανανέωση στο firewall, είτε στο pfSense "Aliases Hostnames Resolve Interval" έιτε σε linux με iptables, ένα script και cron job. Στην αρχή και εγώ μέσω vpn δούλευα τα remote extensions αλλά η λύση με τα fqdn σε περιπτώσεις που δεν γίνεται να υπάρξει vpn είναι επίσης καλή και, σε περίπτωση αλλαγής της IP διεύθυνσης της απομακρυσμένης συσκευής το χρονικό διάστημα αποκλεισμού μέχρι την ανανέωση είναι μικρότερο από 30 δευτερόλεπτα ανάλογα τον πάροχο dyndns.

----------


## jkoukos

> Έχω κάνει forwarding την 5060 προς το FreePBX μόνο από τις ip των VoIP παρόχων μου, οπότε θεωρώ ότι είμαι αρκετά ασφαλής.
> Remote extensions έχω στα κινητά μου αλλά συνδέομαι με openvpn στο σπίτι, οπότε όλα οκ.


Αν τα remote extension συνδέονται στο ΡΒΧ μέσω VPN, το άνοιγμα της 5060 είναι αχρείαστη.
Για σύνδεση στον VoIP server των παρόχων σου, δεν χρειάζεται άνοιγμά της. Εσύ συνδέεσαι σε αυτούς και όχι το αντίθετο.

----------


## giakoumel

> Αν τα remote extension συνδέονται στο ΡΒΧ μέσω VPN, το άνοιγμα της 5060 είναι αχρείαστη.
> Για σύνδεση στον VoIP server των παρόχων σου, δεν χρειάζεται άνοιγμά της. Εσύ συνδέεσαι σε αυτούς και όχι το αντίθετο.


Στην περίπτωσή μου πάντως με pfSense σαν router δεν δούλευε σωστά χωρίς καμία παραμετροποίηση. Έκανε μεν registration στον ims και μπορούσα να καλέσω αλλά δεν είχα εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.

Έπρεπε είτε να ανοίξω την 5060 (μόνο από τους servers του οτε βεβαίως...) είτε να φτιάξω outbound ΝΑΤ rule (το οποίο έλυσε και το θέμα του RTP).

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς το θέμα σου ήταν τα RTP πακέτα, αφού registration έκανες μέσω της 5060.

----------


## giakoumel

> Προφανώς το θέμα σου ήταν τα RTP πακέτα, αφού registration έκανες μέσω της 5060.


Υπήρχε βέβαια πρόβλημα με τα RTP ήταν όταν γινόταν η σύνδεση, αλλά ο ήχος ήταν one-way.
Υποθέτω πως υπήρχε και πρόβλημα με μπλοκάρισμα εισερχομένων SIP αφού καλώντας το σταθερό από το κινητό ας πούμε, δεν υπήρχε καμία ένδειξη επικοινωνίας (ούτε ring tone ούτε τίποτα...).

----------


## netblues

Να το ξαναπουμε αλλη μια φορα. Η 5060 ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται να ανοιγει στον εξω κοσμο σε καμμια αλλη περιπτωση εκτος απο οταν θελουμε να εχουμε remote sip extensions (και οχι trunks).
Ειδικοτερα σε pfsense, φτιαχνουμε ενα alias του τυπου ims_ote     195.167.16.0/23 μονο και μονο για να φτιαξουμε ενα floating rule οπου το traffic να πηγαινει στο qvoice (αφου τρεξουμε το traffic shaping wizard)
Προφανως πρεπει το traffic του freepbx να βγαινει απο την xdsl ip του οτε και οχι απο αλλου γιατι δεν θα δουλεψει.(για περιπτωσεις multi l
Απο κει και περα δεν χρειαζεται κανενος ειδους αλλη ρυθμιση, ουτε static ports. Στο freepbx rtp port ranges βαζουμε 10.000 με 20.000. Δοκιμασμενο εκτενως.

----------


## jkoukos

> Υπήρχε βέβαια πρόβλημα με τα RTP ήταν όταν γινόταν η σύνδεση, αλλά ο ήχος ήταν one-way.
> Υποθέτω πως υπήρχε και πρόβλημα με μπλοκάρισμα εισερχομένων SIP αφού καλώντας το σταθερό από το κινητό ας πούμε, δεν υπήρχε καμία ένδειξη επικοινωνίας (ούτε ring tone ούτε τίποτα...).


Μα αυτό είναι ο ορισμός των προβλημάτων λόγω αδυναμίας των RTP πακέτων να περάσουν προς τον SIP Client.
Η 5060 χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά για πακέτα σηματοδοσίας. Με απλά λόγια για την σύνδεση του Client με τον Server, την συνεχόμενη διατήρησή της, πέρασμα σημάτων αλλαγής κατάστασης (κουδουνισμός, κλείσιμο, μεταφορά κλπ).
Οι RTP πόρτες χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά για τα πακέτα της φωνής (και των διάφορων τόνων), από την στιγμή που το άλλο μέρος αποδεχθεί την κλήση και ξεκινήσει η μεταξύ τους επικοινωνία.
Όταν η κλήση ξεκινήσει από εμάς, ο router γνωρίζει που θα στείλει τα πακέτα προς τα έξω και που θα επιστρέψει τα λαμβανόμενα. Όμως όταν έχουμε εισερχόμενη κλήση, δεν ξέρει σε ποια συσκευή στο δικό του LAN θα στείλει τα RTP πακέτα κι έτσι έχουμε one-way-audio.

----------


## _stargazer

Δίνουν πλέον τον κωδικό του ims? Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να το στήσει σε asterix που να τρέχει σε datacenter και όχι στον ίδιο χώρο; και τι γίνεται με τα κανάλια φωνής; το κάθε νούμερο έχει από δύο;

----------


## sdikr

> Δίνουν πλέον τον κωδικό του ims? Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να το στήσει σε asterix που να τρέχει σε datacenter και όχι στον ίδιο χώρο; και τι γίνεται με τα κανάλια φωνής; το κάθε νούμερο έχει από δύο;


Ναι τον δίνουν,  πρέπει να είναι στον ίδιο χώρο,     είναι 1 κανάλι φωνής, ή 1,5  σε μερικές περιπτώσεις,   μπορείς πχ να καλέσεις να μιλάς με κάποιον και αν σε καλέσει κάποιος να χτύπησει η άλλη συσκευή,  αλλά δεν μπορείς να καλέσεις ταυτόχρονα δυο.   (μπορεί να κάνω λάθος στον ποιος καλεί)

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορεί να είναι και με 2 κανάλια φωνής, όπως η ISDN, με έξτρα κόστος ~6€.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορεί να είναι και με 2 κανάλια φωνής, όπως η ISDN, με έξτρα κόστος ~6€.


Αυτό είναι διαφορετική υπηρεσία/addon

----------


## jkoukos

Η αντιστοιχία είναι:
PSTN = VoIP με ένα κανάλι φωνής.
ISDN = VoIP με δύο κανάλια φωνής.

Η υπηρεσία είναι η ίδια, εξού και το κοινό έντυπο της αίτησης. Η διαφορά τους είναι μια επιλογή στην αίτηση και +6€ στο πάγιο.

Αν σήμερα έχεις ένα κανάλι φωνής, παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και σε 1-2 μέρες με χαρά σου δίνουν και το δεύτερο. Ισχύει και το αντίθετο, ίσως με λιγότερη χαρά.

Είναι άσχετο το νούμερο με τα κανάλια φωνής.

----------


## sdikr

> Η αντιστοιχία είναι:
> PSTN = VoIP με ένα κανάλι φωνής.
> ISDN = VoIP με δύο κανάλια φωνής.
> 
> Η υπηρεσία είναι η ίδια, εξού και το κοινό έντυπο της αίτησης. Η διαφορά τους είναι μια επιλογή στην αίτηση και +6€ στο πάγιο.
> 
> Αν σήμερα έχεις ένα κανάλι φωνής, παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και σε 1-2 μέρες με χαρά σου δίνουν και το δεύτερο. Ισχύει και το αντίθετο, ίσως με λιγότερη χαρά.
> 
> Είναι άσχετο το νούμερο με τα κανάλια φωνής.


Αυτό λέω, addon με εξτρά χρέωσή 6 ευρώ,  χωρίς το addon έχεις 1 κανάλι,  (ή 1,5 ανάλογα το πως κάνεις την κλήση)

----------


## jkoukos

1,5 μόνο σε όσους τυχερούς δε το έχουν κλειδώσει. Σε μένα (και σε άλλα μέλη) δούλεψε μόλις λίγους μήνες και μετά από κάποια βλάβη και μέχρι σήμερα είμαι με ένα κανάλι.
Και γι'αυτό αναφέρω τι ισχύει για το δεύτερο κανάλι.

----------


## Multimistral

Γειά σας,
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ,
Έφτιαξα στο freepbx to trunk της cosmote, και όλα δείχνουν να δουλεύουν κανονικά αλλά έχω ένα περίεργο θέμα που παρατήρησα με το trunk και εξηγώ,
Όταν καλώ το σταθερό από κινητό Samsung 
Ακούω κανονικά την πρόοδο της κλήσης (χτυπάει δηλαδή) αλλά όταν καλώ από κινητό xiaomi (έχω δοκιμάσει με 2 συσκευές) δεν ακούω τιποτα ,μέχρι να μου απαντήσουν την κλήση όπου με ακούν και τους ακούω κανονικά!
Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει με το speedport παρά μόνο όταν κλείνω το speedport και ενεργοποιω τον asterisk !

Γνωρίζει κάποιος που έχει παρόμοιο setup τι μπορεί να φταίει;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Kapnos

Μήπως σε κάποιο από τα 2 κινητά έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το VoLTE;

----------


## Multimistral

Ναι και στα τρία , και όλα cosmote
Ευχαριστώ!

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, το θέμα λύθηκε , ψάχνοντας λίγο στο internet, στο freepbx στο inbound routes > advanced >signal RINGING = yes
Ήταν στο no, το έβαλα yes και ok τώρα!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## RpMz

Ευχαριστώ για της πληροφορίες παιδιά!

Μέσα σε 10 λεπτά είχα φτιάξει SIP Trunk σε freepbx!

----------

